# Russian sage is impresive



## Estell Tabor (Aug 5, 2014)

There is a patch about 5x10 where I work so ive kept an eye on it this summer and wow Oct 23 there still working it. I took notice of it early June but it could have been blooming in may. Ive checked it early and late throughout the day. Honey bees and bumble bees always on it. 5 months of blooming, are there any others plants that bloom this long? I'll be planting some of this next year for my bees.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

We probably need more of it, but Russian Sage is one of a number of things we have blooming that our honeybees totally ignore. The bumbles and a number of other pollinators go for it.

Most of our agastache has died, but one patch is going strong, and the bees still visit it. That's the one on the downhill edge of our richest compost pile. In addition to the extra nutrients there, I expect steady moisture. Our Russian Sage is in a poor and gravelly area. Possibly it would like more nutrition? Plants vary in the richness of soil they need, but I'm hoping, as we up our compost game, perhaps the honeybees will start changing flower preferences.


----------



## teatimetony (Jul 23, 2013)

Borage! 5 months still flowing with frosts every night and any chance my bees get they are on it!


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Our Russian sage (Perovska) is always loaded with bees. Used primarily as an ornamental plant by landscapers here because its very drought tolerant and thrives in poor soil. Native to Afghanistan its not Russian and not a sage.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Same here, all over it. They love the stuff.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, Russian sage can tolerate a drought somewhat. But in a rich and fertile soil they will grow
bigger with better blooms. Like the Goldenrod if there is no water for the blossoms then the bees
cannot collect the nectar from them. Your best bet is to plant them in a rich compost soil with adequate
watering during their growing and flowering period. The same with the Borage too. With succession planting
you can keep your bees happy until they don't fly anymore during the winter. I'm presently experimenting
with both species to see how they can grow better for my bees. The Borage can tolerate different types of soil while
the R sage will grow better on a richer compost soil.
Next year will be better growing on my compost soil with more frequent watering thru out the summer months here. 
After planting from the seeds, the Nygers took 1 month or so, the Borage 2 months or so, and the R sage 3 months or so until blooming. 
You can grow them earlier by seeding them inside 1 or 2 months before the last frost date in your area. The bees like them better if planted in close patches.


----------



## Estell Tabor (Aug 5, 2014)

beepro said:


> Yes, Russian sage can tolerate a drought somewhat. But in a rich and fertile soil they will grow
> bigger with better blooms. Like the Goldenrod if there is no water for the blossoms then the bees
> cannot collect the nectar from them. Your best bet is to plant them in a rich compost soil with adequate
> watering during their growing and flowering period. The same with the Borage too. With succession planting
> ...


What do you mean about the plants being picky?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Estell Tabor said:


> What do you mean about the plants being picky?





beepro said:


> Yes, Russian sage can tolerate a drought somewhat. The Borage can tolerate different types of soil while
> the R sage will grow better on a richer compost soil.



Thanks!


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

I planted 30 russian sage plants this summer. They have tripled in size and are full of blooms. My bees ignore it.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I think the reason that your bees will not touch the RS was 
that there are other better forage for them nearby. If during a dearth they
will work on the R sage when no other plants are available. I planted both Borage and R sage on the same adjacent
plot. The bees prefer the Borage over the R sage. The R sage is mainly for nectar gathering
rather than for the pollen. So when they are brooding up they will find the pollen source
like the Borage or any other plants that will produce. I only planted one big plant this season and they work on that
during our summer dearth. Maybe you should try other summer blooming plants instead if the R sage they do not like.


----------

